# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أحكام الهمزة

## معاذ

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الإخوة الكرام: لا شك أن الكثير من الإخوة طلبة العلم - و أنا منهم - يقع لهم شيء من اللبس أحيانا ؛ عند كتابة الهمزة، و ضبط قواعدها متى تكون على السطر و متى تكون على الياء ....
و بما أن الموقع به الكثير من المشايخ الفضلاء ممن لهم تخصص في اللغة العربية كالشيخ الفاضل : أبو مالك العوضي نفع الله به و الأخ فتى الأدغال و غيرهم ، فحبذا لو تكرم أحد هؤلاء الأفاضل بذكر هذه القواعد مع الامثلة.
و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## معاذ

و هذه بعض القواعد لعل بعض الإخوة المشايخ يزيدونها توضيحا و يزيدون عليها

الهمزة أول حروف الهجاء، تقبل الحركات وهي إما: أول الكلمة أو متوسطة أو متطرفة. 

(أ) الهمزة أول الكلمة:
تكتب الهمزة أول الكلمة ألفاً وهي:
- همزة وصل: ألف زائدة للتخلص من النطق بالساكن في أول الكلمات، تقرأ أول الكلام وتسقط في وسطه.
مواضعها:
(1) في الأفعال: أمر الثلاثي المبدوء بهمزة: اضرب، ماضي وأمر ومصدر الخماسي: اندحَرَ، اندحِرْ، اندحار، ماضي وأمر ومصدر السداسي: استقبلَ، استقبلْ، استقبال.
(2) في الأسماء: ابن، ابنة، ابنم، ابنان، ابنتان، اثنان، اثنتان، امرؤ، امرأة، اسم، است، امرآن، امرأتان، اسمان، ايمن.
(3) في ال التعريف: القاضي.
- همزة قطع: همزة تأتي أول الكلمة ووسطها، وهي تقرأ وتكتب ولا تسقط في درج الكلام. تقبل جميع الحركات.
مواضعها:
(1) في الأفعال: ماضي الثلاثي ومصدره: أكل، أكلا، ماضي الرباعي وأمره مصدره: أضربَ، أضرِبْ، إضراب.
(2) في الأسماء: في جميع الأسماء عدا المذكورة في همزة الوصل.
(3) في الحروف: جميعها عدا ال التعريف. 

(ب) الهمزة في وسط الكلمة:
تكتب الهمزة في وسط الكلمة على حرف يناسب حركتها وحركة الحرف قبلها.
الكسرُ أقوى الحركات وتناسبه النبرة، يليه الضم وتناسبه الواو، يليه الفتح وتناسبه الألف، ثم السكون أضعف الحركات، وتناسبه أن تكتب مفردة: فئات، خؤون، رأس. 

حالات أخرى خاصة:
- الهمزة المفتوحة المسبوقة بألف ساكنة تكتب على السطر: قراءة.
- الهمزة المفتوحة أو المضمومة المسبوقة بواو ساكنة تكتب على السطر: ضوءه.
- الهمزة المفتوحة أو المضمومة أو المكسورة المسبوقة بياء ساكنة تكتب على نبرة: فيْئهِ.

(ج) الهمزة آخر الكلمة: 
تكتب الهمزة في آخر الكلمة على حرف يناسب حركة الحرف قبلها. الكسر تناسبه الياء، الضم يناسبه الواو، الفتح يناسبه الألف، السكون على السطر مفردة: مُبْطِىء، جَرُؤَ، يتباطأُ، عبء. وإذا نونت بالنصب بعد حرف ساكن يقبل الاتصال مع ما قبله كتبت على نبرة: شيئاً، وإلا كتبت مفردة: جزءا.

منقول

----------

